
Show HN: Rate Our Investor (Crowdsourced Due Diligence on Investors) - RateOurInvestor
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1J99v2E-jYM8JlIUPvTPfyc5v_ptiC4oYpe0QhpLotRg/viewform?c=0&w=1
======
RateOurInvestor
The link to all the existing responses is
[https://goo.gl/pK8RFR](https://goo.gl/pK8RFR). It may not have many entries
at this moment, as it has just been launched =)

Purpose of this Form: to increase the transparency of the investors' world, so
that entrepreneurs can identify the truly great investors from the rest.

Educated investors do extensive due diligence on startups before making a
decision. Startups should do the same on investors too.

Thank you for your interest!

------
mathattack
Interesting idea. Right now it seems focused on the pitch. You might want to
consider questions and answers post-investment. That's when you separate the
great from the mediocre.

~~~
RateOurInvestor
Hey that's a great idea mathaattack! You are right that an investment is just
the very beginning of the investor-entrepreneur relationship. Thank you very
much for the inspiration.

------
faitswulff
It would be nice to have a form to enter the data with:
[http://forms.google.com/](http://forms.google.com/)

~~~
RateOurInvestor
Hi,

Author here. I wonder if you are referring to the form to enter the data? The
link to the form is
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1J99v2E-jYM8JlIUPvTPfyc5v_pt...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1J99v2E-jYM8JlIUPvTPfyc5v_ptiC4oYpe0QhpLotRg/viewform?c=0&w=1)
(this is actually the link that this HN post is linked to :) you might have
missed it).

Thanks a lot for your interest.

~~~
faitswulff
Ah, I must have read the comments first and neglected to click the link
itself. My apologies.

~~~
RateOurInvestor
No problem at all. Happened to me before too!

------
galistoca
I would just go to thefunded.com

~~~
RateOurInvestor
Thanks for your feedback! I have not heard of thefunded.com before. Surely
will go check it out.

